# Small (very Small) Van For Cycling



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Just thinking out loud ...

Has anyone any experience of using a very small PVC to carry one person (usual M/H comforts - bed to sleep, cooker to cook, fridge for beer, toilet for toiletting) and a bike (cycle). The bike needs to be inside the van (security) and accessible quickly (i.e. no removing front wheels for it to fit in, although that doesn't take much time, admittedly).

The van needs to be as small as possible - maybe a T4 / T5 with pop top, or Merc Vito conversion, something like that. The bike needs to be able to stay inside the van when all habitation functions are being carried out (see above). It would need a shower of some sort too.

As I said, I have no specific plans. It's just a theoretical exercise. I do remember looking at a Timberland a few years ago which could carry 2 bikes at the rear, but I don't remember the layout, and a high top Ducato would be too big.

I'd be grateful for any information, experiences, ideas.

Gerald


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Just how small do you want to go?

My little van is 4520 long and 1980 high.

Self build though, to be honest, not much building required.

Fixed single bed, toilet, cooker, washing facilities but all very basic and very much for solo. I don't bother with a fridge.

EHU

Rear barn doors so bike can go inside, in one piece, though I do have a towball mounted rack.

52mpg

Suits me fine.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Tony

How small? I don't really know. Only big enough to fit the bits in, I suppose. I hadn't thought about a Transit Connect, but it's an interesting option.

I remember seeing a white van on a French Municipale campsite, which had a bike and a mattress in the back :lol: Although I'd probably be hoping for a little more sophistication, TBH :wink:

Thanks for the suggestion.

Gerald


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> I hadn't thought about a Transit Connect, but it's an interesting option.Gerald


If you do happen to take a closer look at the Connect, it's the LBW High Top.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Have a look at our van, Transit SWB. Has all you need in 4.8m and more - BUT no internal bike.

HOWEVER they also make an innovation model some friends have where there is a large garage in the back for 2+ bikes, or diving gear, or just stuff. (or indeed a mobility scotter). You lose the shower but everything else remains (albeit slightly differently).

If you want more info let me know. The innovations are quite rare.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

FYI -Reviewed here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MReviews&op=show&rid=103 which is the actual van owned by our friends.

and http://www.horizonsleisurevehicles.co.uk/motorhome_range_innovation1.html which doesn't really do it justice, but.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Gerald,

I agree that Horizons are the people to go to. I thought they were in Reading or Wokingham area, but either they've moved or my memory is playing tricks.

http://www.horizonsleisurevehicles.co.uk/downloads/innovationbrochure112010.pdf

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I know your game. You'll drive up to where Simpson died, get the bike out, and pedal to acclaim, clapping and champagne at the top 

Dave


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Gerald.

This thread came up on Singletrack yesterday. It doesn't specifically answer you Q but might help you visualise what can be achieved.

Dave.

Sorry, edited twice to fix my bad link :evil:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> I know your game. You'll drive up to where Simpson died, get the bike out, and pedal to acclaim, clapping and champagne at the top


As if I'd do anything like that. Besides, it was closed when I did the (very) bottom bit :roll:

Gerald


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

Gerald, have you considered one of the vans that's a small panel van?

I guess they come in between something like a Connect and a proper Transit? Compact enough, but they probably have all the space you need 

The ones I can think of are:

Fiat Scudo JTD
Citroen Dispatch HDi
Peugeot Expert HDi
Nissan NV200
Ford Transit Custom (being released later this year)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for those suggestions, (Mr)Simon. They look a little like the Merc Vito, which was sort of where I started.

I had looked at a VW Caddy, which has seated versions. I even went so far as visiting a VW dealer, but of course, they're VW commercial, which was a different dealer :roll: 

I suppose my little pipedream was something the size of the little French Reanult Kangoo vans, buzzing around the tiny villages of rural France. Reality strikes, and I can't get enough room in those. I sat in a little Kangoo conversion that was for sale around here, and while it was clever and cute, I found it a little claustrophobic. It's the classic quart and pint pot syndrome.

I've put the project on the back burner for the time being. I'll have another look when the car is due for renewal (1-2 years?), or until my cycling hobby progresses and I need something practical. But certainly, vans of that size would be around the minimum that I'd want.

Thanks again for the suggestions, and sorry for not getting back here before.

Gerald


----------

